# Positive thoughts please..



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Shala had three nose bleeds on the weekend. The first one was Saturday, bled from the left, and stopped on its own after a minute or two. I didn't really think much of it - I got nose bleeds all the time as a kid. 

The second one was Sunday, bled from the right, more and longer. It took about 5-6 minutes to stop, and I was holding tissues to her nose to help. The third was just a bit of dripping, again from the right. 

After the Sunday one, I googled and got scared. I emailed my amazing vet (on a holiday Sunday here) and I thought she would say, don't worry - come see me Tuesday. But she said, this is not normal - I recommend taking her to the ER. So we went, and long story short, they agreed with my vet. And the ER vet said, there is always a cause - it's rarely just random. Shala's blood work came back fine (no issues with platelets), and she had a chest x-ray that was clear (because she does field work, there was a possibility of maybe a fungal infection in her lungs). The next step is a nasal probe, under anesthesia, to see if there is a foreign body in her nose, or polyps, or worse. Hopefully that will happen tomorrow (today is a holiday) or Wednesday latest.

So I am just asking for all your positive thoughts. Please don't tell me any awful stories about nose bleeds - I can't hear them right now. I am trying to be positive - she is young (17 months old today), very healthy, and has no other symptoms. But it's a bit scary not knowing what caused them. Hopefully, she won't have any more.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear that Shala is having nosebleeds. You are both in my thoughts, and special prayers will be said for your beautiful girl x


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sending hugs and positive thoughts to you and sweet Shala. I hope your schedule and your weather will allow the two of you to get outdoors together. A little fresh air and activity might be a good distraction. I know it will be hard to sit and wait. I'll be thinking of you and looking for the update.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry, sending prayers and good thoughts. How is she acting otherwise?
I woke up this morning with nose bleed too, can't remember when did happen last time.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.. Your such a good mommy to take action so quickly. It is a good sign the blood work was normal. I hope it is nothing but a piece if grass stuck up her nose. We dont have that prickly grass(forgot the name) around here but I know someone said that can happen.

Keep us updated!!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so sorry, I know what a worry this is. I asked about nose bleeds last week on behalf of a friend of mine. There's been some abnormalities in the blood tests, I am waiting to hear further. He's only two and it's his second bleed, the second one was very heavy. I will watch your thread for further news. Sending everything positive your way.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Thinking of you and Shala - hoping for your beautiful girl to be just fine.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts for you and Shala.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Sending positive thoughts, vibes & prayers your way. Hope all will be well.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Prayers coming your way that it is something easily fixable. I'd be scared to death so I won't even say don't be scared. Just know we are all praying that it is nothing serious.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

many thoughts and prayers coming your way


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Sure,you can't help but worry, but hoping you get answers soon,and she is fine.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

my thoughts are with you and Shala.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Positive thoughts are being sent out to you and your precious Shala.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sending thoughts and prayers for you and Shala . . . hoping that it's nothing serious.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Many good thoughts and prayers for you both.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and Shala.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

They are our babies so I think we all would be scared. Sending prayers for Shala..


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

My thoughts are with you. Hope Shala is okay.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Waiting and worrying is the hardest. Sending prayers for you and Shala.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

All paws, fingers, and toes crossed here! I am so very sorry, it is so hard when we don't know......


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh no, just reading this. Keeping my fingers crossed for Miss Shala and that her condition is something that can be simply taken care of with meds and she will be all better really soon!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending positive vibes for Shala..


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks you all for your good wishes and support. It means the world. I hate that she needs to go under anesthesia for the probe, but I just want to know what is causing this. 



Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am sorry, sending prayers and good thoughts. *How is she acting otherwise?
> *I woke up this morning with nose bleed too, can't remember when did happen last time.


She is totally her happy and energetic self. As I told Jane and Barb, she is very unimpressed that she doesn't get to play ball or play with pals right now, since activity seemed to bring on both major bleeds. But after an hour walk this morning, she came inside and played with one of her favourite squeaky toys, tossing it around, even running zoomies! I take that as a good sign. :crossfing



OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.. Your such a good mommy to take action so quickly. It is a good sign the blood work was normal. I hope it is nothing but a piece if grass stuck up her nose. We dont have that prickly grass(forgot the name) around here but I know someone said that can happen.
> 
> Keep us updated!!


Foxtails!! I have been reading all about it and trying to remember if it is in the field where we train. The other thing that occurred to me today is that one of the parks we play in has a sand surface, and when she runs and stops to get the ball, great dust clouds blow up in her face. I have always worried about her eyes, and we don't go when it's been very dry, but it never occurred to me that it could be harming her nose. Maybe there is accumulated sand in her nasal cavity. I will need to tell the specialist that. I imagine they will see it with the probe if that's the cause.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh no. I didn't see this earlier.... I really hope this turns out to be just foxtails (and considering she's in field - it does seem very possible). 

Please keep us updated - and prayers!


----------



## Susabelle (Oct 7, 2014)

Sending tons of positive thoughts!!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm nearly without words, but will keep you guys in the front of my thoughts. <hugs>


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Positive thoughts & hugs coming your & Shala's ways from Brisby & I.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Prayers for you and sweet Shala!


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Praying for good news.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Keeping sweet Shala in my prayers.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this!! Keeping you and Shala in my thoughts.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry you are facing this with your beloved girl.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So we can see the specialist today - but not get the probe. I guess he needs to see her and then determine the best course of action. The earliest the probe can happen is Thursday. 

Shala, meantime, seems entirely fine. She has tons of pent up energy - I might actually throw the ball for her a bit today. I am home because I am actually sick, too, but I'm going to take her to see the specialist for sure. Who knows, maybe the specialist will advise against the probe if she seems better. I might have it done anyway, just to be sure. But I'll know more later. Our appointment is at 3pm. 

Thanks for all the continued good wishes and positive thoughts. They seem to be working!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the update, keeping my fingers crossed for Shala. I am glad she seems to be doing good and I hope you will feel better soon as well!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad to hear Shala is ok. Good luck at the appointment, and I hope you feel better soon as well!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

good luck! keep us posted! hope you feel better as well.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Glad to hear she is doing well. Hoping for good news soon!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Best wishes Shala's appt. goes well and you get some answers.

Take care of yourself, hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So we just got back from the specialist. He did a very thorough exam – tested her air flow, looked in her nose, eyes, etc., poked and prodded all the relevant areas. Because she has not had another bleed since Sunday, and she is so healthy in every other way (including her platelets and coagulation and chest x-ray), he is advising we just monitor her for now. He said only if she has another bleed would he work her up (ie. do a CT scan and a nasal probe). So that's a big relief. Still a big mystery as to why she bled – but he says he is not worried after seeing her today. There could still be a foreign body, there could be a foreign body that came OUT and caused irritation, she could still have a polyp or (very unlikely) a tumour, but for now, we just watch.

Thank you for all the positive thoughts - I really think all the good energy here helps.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Horray for good news!!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

That is great news! So happy for you


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Good news!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Edit: I realized I missed the update.... so, so glad that you had such good news. fantastic


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Good news overall


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That's really good news, I know how worried you were. I hope you both have a nice relaxing evening and a good nights sleep x


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yay for good news


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So glad*



Sweet Girl said:


> So we just got back from the specialist. He did a very thorough exam – tested her air flow, looked in her nose, eyes, etc., poked and prodded all the relevant areas. Because she has not had another bleed since Sunday, and she is so healthy in every other way (including her platelets and coagulation and chest x-ray), he is advising we just monitor her for now. He said only if she has another bleed would he work her up (ie. do a CT scan and a nasal probe). So that's a big relief. Still a big mystery as to why she bled – but he says he is not worried after seeing her today. There could still be a foreign body, there could be a foreign body that came OUT and caused irritation, she could still have a polyp or (very unlikely) a tumour, but for now, we just watch.
> 
> Thank you for all the positive thoughts - I really think all the good energy here helps.


So glad for the good news, just watch and see.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Very good news about Shala. Now, hopefully, you can relax a bit. Take care of yourself.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Very happy to hear this, great news!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great news for Shala, and now I hope you are feeling better, too.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Wonderful news. Relax and hug your girl and sleep well tonight.


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

So happy to hear the good news!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Woohoo for Shala!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice to hear that. Maybe whatever it was did come out. Hopefully no more issues!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Yay! So happy to hear the good news.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing your post tonight. Very happy to see that the specialist thinks she is ok and just to monitor her. Tell Shala to be a good girl and no more scares like that!! I hope you get better also!!


----------



## Susabelle (Oct 7, 2014)

What a relief that the vet thinks there is nothing serious to look for. Phew! Continuing to send good thoughts your way!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That's good news, hope it never happen again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great news, hope Shala continues to do well.
Hope you're feeling better soon too.


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

Wonderful news! So glad she's doing well.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Glad to hear she is fine.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you for all the support and kind words. Shala really does seem to be her normal self. It was such a scare. But we went to the park and she played ball and wrestled with a big dog, and was fine. Hoping whatever it was is over and done with. 



OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Nice to hear that. Maybe whatever it was did come out. Hopefully no more issues!


It's so hard not knowing. It was such a strange, out of the blue thing. The fact that it happened more than once, out of both nostrils, all strange. But big relief that she doesn't need to go under and have the probe.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for updating, been thinking about you two


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Glad to hear that Shala is doing better and the specialist seems to think it's nothing. Hopefully it was just something stuck in there that was irritating her and came out, nothing more. They really do give us scares sometimes, don't they?


----------



## Holly's Mum (Oct 4, 2014)

That's lovely news; I'm so pleased for you ?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Am so pleased to hear that Shala is back to normal. Please pass on a belly rub and hug from me!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Bad news. Shala's nose bled again today. Just a little bit, but enough to be really scary. Called back the specialist who isn't there today - but they got in touch with him, and he said to bring her in at 8am tomorrow. She will have the CT scan and the nasal probe. I was feeling so much better yesterday, but now I am even more scared. How can this tiny little young dog be bleeding from her nose? Trying to stay positive. It's really hard right now.


----------



## Susabelle (Oct 7, 2014)

Thinking of you and hoping for the best. Perhaps it will be simple and you can get the problem under control quickly. Sounds like the specialist really cares and that is a great thing.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Praying for the best for you and Shala, Hopefully there will be a simple fix. Stay strong.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you're having some worries with beautiful Shala. Hopefully it will be something simple, so try not to panic too much for now. She's a young, healthy girl, so hopefully it will be something and nothing that can easily be sorted. Sending lots of positive vibes your way from me and Sammy! Please keep us posted how you get on tomorrow.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Im so sorry you have this worry. Keeping you and lovely Shala in my thoughts. The dog I spoke about is having further testing tomorrow too. It's a small world. A scarey one as well at times.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Still thinking it is something small. Hope you get some good news when you see the vet.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Has she been tested for bleeding disorders?


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry that Shala has had more bleeding but at least testing will be done to get to the bottom of this. 
Sending positive thoughts and prayers to sweet Shala.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Rainheart said:


> Has she been tested for bleeding disorders?


She had blood work done Sunday and a coagulation work up. All was normal. Platelets are normal. She has no coagulation issues. She also had a chest x-ray that was clear. CT scan and nasal probe tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

Sending along lots of good wishes that all will be fine! Hang in there!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Will be thinking of you guys non-stop. I'm so glad they were able to get you in early.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

You are both in my thoughts and prayers, keeping everything crossed you will have some answers tomorrow and that it will be something simple. Take care x


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> Bad news. Shala's nose bled again today. Just a little bit, but enough to be really scary. Called back the specialist who isn't there today - but they got in touch with him, and he said to bring her in at 8am tomorrow. She will have the CT scan and the nasal probe. I was feeling so much better yesterday, but now I am even more scared. How can this tiny little young dog be bleeding from her nose? Trying to stay positive. It's really hard right now.


I don't like your post, I hoped it is all over, darn thing. Hope it is something simple to be cured. Sending prayers.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

OMG how have I missed this post?! Now I am on pins and needles awaiting your update tomorrow. Meanwhile we are sending prayers and good thoughts that it is something silly that only a goofy golden would do!

I know you must be freaking out - thank goodness you found a specialist and you are able to address it so quickly!

HUGS


----------



## asntheo (Jul 29, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and that beautiful pup


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> She had blood work done Sunday and a coagulation work up. All was normal. Platelets are normal. She has no coagulation issues. She also had a chest x-ray that was clear. CT scan and nasal probe tomorrow.


With Von Willerbrands, platelets will be normal, they just cannot form a clot. Something to think about. I've seen goldens with it before- causing nosebleeds.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending positive vibes for you and Shala....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Am I wrong or is there a conclusive test for Von W.? 

I seem to remember reading somewhere ages ago - when (I think) it was more of a concern (back in 90's).....? Is my memory making stuff up?

@Sweet Girl - still thinking and praying.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

There is a (genetic?) test I believe. It will test for the two most common forms (though the third, more rare form, it will not show... all this is coming off the top of my head from my notes...


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh no..not the news I was expecting. Glad they are able to check her out tomorrow. Please keep us updated and know we all are thinking of you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Rainheart said:


> With Von Willerbrands, platelets will be normal, they just cannot form a clot. Something to think about. I've seen goldens with it before- causing nosebleeds.


Is there a cure for it?


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Sending thoughts and prayers


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you, all. She is there now, probably just being put under. He is going to do the CT scan and then the nasal probe. They will flush out her whole nasal cavity, even if they don't see something, in case there is a tiny something causing the irritation and bleeding. Even if they find nothing, they will do a biopsy of the tissue to try to get answers. The vet said she will not have any discomfort when she wakes up, thank goodness. I just hope he is able to figure out what is causing the bleeds. 



Rainheart said:


> With Von Willerbrands, platelets will be normal, they just cannot form a clot. Something to think about. I've seen goldens with it before- causing nosebleeds.


Her clotting was fine, thank goodness. That was checked Sunday. And the good thing has been that the bleeds have not been long or difficult to stop. The longest one took about 5 minutes to stop, the others were about a minute.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Thinking of you and Shala.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm sorry to read last night's update. At least the specialist was able to get her in today. Hopefully you'll get some positive answers with something that's an easy fix. Praying for you and Shala and going for the best.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Positive vibes being sent your way.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm thinking about you and sweet Shala.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

keeping her in my thoughts today! i hope everything turns out okay


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sending prayers up for your girl.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

She is awake and everything is done. There is no tumour, no polyps, no fungal disease. Thank goodness. I am so, so relieved. He said her tonsils were inflamed - he wasn't sure if that was related. And he said there was some mucousy crud in one of her sinuses. He flushed everything out and he said something DID come out - he couldn't quite tell what it was. There was not a lot - he said it could have been sand (it was the right colour). Can't say 100% that that was what was causing the bleeding, but it is all out. Some tissue has been sent for biopsy just as a precaution, and the CT scan will also be read by a radiologist, again just to be sure. But she is awake and doing well, and she should be able to come home in a couple of hours. Huge relief. I really hope this is the end of the bleeding.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm glad you were able to get her in so quickly and I'm happy Shala got a good report! I hope this is the end of the bleeding too.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Great news! Trust all will be well.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Great news! Hope that's the end of it.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Wonderful!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Really glad to hear the good report . . . hope things return to normal.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so glad everything went well and pray that this is the end of all the trouble. Please pass on a gentle hug to beautiful Shala x


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Goldens R Great said:


> *I'm glad you were able to get her in so quickly *and I'm happy Shala got a good report! I hope this is the end of the bleeding too.


 I feel so lucky to have such an amazing vet. She not only responded to my email on Sunday, she called the specialist herself and he magically had room to see Shala Monday after the office originally said he was booked. He was amazing - and he also responded on his day off yesterday when she had her fourth nosebleed that no one was expecting - and he said to bring her in first thing today - and he did her CT scan and probe first thing. 

I am sitting here trying to fill time until they call and say I can pick her up! 

Thanks again for all the support. It helps so much.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

You are so fortunate to have such a dedicated veterinary team. I am delighted to hear of the positive news after your pup's procedure this morning!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay! I'm so happy that Shala is ok!


----------



## Susabelle (Oct 7, 2014)

Awesome news!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Really glad that she got on okay and hope things return to normal and that is the end of it. Bet you can't wait to get your little girl home, what a brave golden she's been - extra treats and cuddles for Shala tonight


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

So relieved to be reading these updates, sure hope miss sensitive snout is all better and done with this episode.

I'll just keep everything crossed until all results are back


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ms. Sensitive Snout, LOLOL. Too funny!
So glad to hear she's doing well, and nothing of concern was found!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shala*

So glad to hear that Shala is o.k.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Glad all's well -- phew!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Glad to hear the positive update.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Ms. Sensitive Snout, LOLOL. Too funny!


I often tell my coworkers, I am here to amuse :wavey:


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

This is for you, Shala...


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wonderful news..is she a major sniffer? Maybe all that crud was from sniffing too much. Hopefully she is home safe and sleeping off her big day.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Great news, so happy for you two!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am glad Shala was able to get CT and probe done so quickly. Hopefully this will now be the last nasal issue!!! Extra hugs and kisses to Shala!!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

So happy for both of you, to read that the results were positive!! Hopefully no more nose bleeds for Shala.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

When my mom told me all of this stuff going on with Shala I was absolutely sick about it!! Thank goodness everything looks ok!! Hugs to you both xoxo


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Lennap said:


> So relieved to be reading these updates, sure hope miss sensitive snout is all better and done with this episode.
> 
> I'll just keep everything crossed until all results are back





hotel4dogs said:


> Ms. Sensitive Snout, LOLOL. Too funny!
> So glad to hear she's doing well, and nothing of concern was found!


 I had the exact reaction to that as Barb! I laughed out loud. I think Shala might have a new nickname... :



OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Wonderful news..is she a major sniffer? Maybe all that crud was from sniffing too much. Hopefully she is home safe and sleeping off her big day.


You know what I think it is? It's the sandy gritty stuff on the ground at our park. When the dogs play, or when Shala runs for the ball and skids, huge clouds of dust are produced. I always worried about Shala's eyes. It never occurred to me that it would get into her nasal cavity. Now, my vet couldn't say 100% that was what it was, but it sort of makes sense. What he flushed out was a sort of tan, sandy colour. I wrote to my city councillor yesterday, explaining what happened and asking him if he can do anything to get rid of that stuff - I told him he'd make hundreds of dog owners very happy. So we'll see. We definitely won't be going back there again until the snow falls.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aawww, I just got a call from the vet hospital - they were just checking how she is today. The vet tech or assistant I was talking to said, "Man, she is FAST with the face kisses! Gets you every time! And she almost hugs you as she is doing it!" She said everyone loved Shala and she got lots of love. I believe it when I hear something like that!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ms. Super Star Sensitive Snout, heehee


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> Aawww, I just got a call from the vet hospital - they were just checking how she is today. The vet tech or assistant I was talking to said, "Man, she is FAST with the face kisses! Gets you every time! And she almost hugs you as she is doing it!" She said everyone loved Shala and she got lots of love. I believe it when I hear something like that!


She is such a pretty, adorable girl with a loving face. I don't think anyone would be able to resist a good cuddle with Shala!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

im SO happy she is doing better!

Good job writing the city too.. does the park have a facebook group or somethign where you could post to alert other down owners?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Glad she's improving! And had normal clotting!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Ms. Super Star Sensitive Snout, heehee


 Even better!! 



Bosn'sMom said:


> im SO happy she is doing better!
> 
> Good job writing the city too.. does the park have a facebook group or somethign where you could post to alert other down owners?


Not sure. I'm not on FB. It's true - since I'm not going to go there until there's snow, I may not see the people I regularly run into there to warn about it. I'll see some of them in the neighbourhood, so I'll try to spread the word.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm a bit late, but so relieved to know Shala had a successful procedure and gave plenty of kisses


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that Shala is doing much better. I bet everyone loves her wherever she goes, she such a little sweetie - no one would EVER be able to resist that pretty little face for Shala cuddles!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hubbub said:


> *I'm a bit late*, but so relieved to know Shala had a successful procedure and gave plenty of kisses


Always appreciated - no matter when.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Somehow I missed reading this entire thread. Even though I don't personally know you or Shala I confess she is one of my favorites on this forum. I'm so glad the cause has been discovered. Best wishes for no more trouble at all with your sweet Shala.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I missed this thread too until just now. It all sounds very scary. I bet the tests all come back negative. I really hope that's Shala's "nose job" (flushing) did the job...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

OutWest said:


> I missed this thread too until just now. It all sounds very scary. I bet the tests all come back negative. I really hope that's Shala's "nose job" (flushing) did the job...


Her nose job. You made me laugh. Thank you. I think I may use that - along with Lennap's "Miss Sensitive Snout!"

My sweet girl has not had a nosebleed since last Wednesday. So, fingers crossed, the flush got rid of the irritating elements. Poor lovie has been licking at her IV site a bit too much, so she is sitting here beside me with a big sad face in a cone. She's had cones before and never been bothered by them. But she is definitely not happy right now.  Unfortunately, it's going to have to be on today while I'm at work.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh no, the dreaded cone of shame. Poor girl. Tito won't wear one. Just plain won't. He stands in one place and refuses to move, sit, lie down, anything. Just stands and gives me the stink eye. We have to come up with other creative solutions for him!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad to read that Shala hasn't had another nosebleed. The cone thing must run in the family, I think you will be lucky to get it on her again now that she knows her Daddy won't wear one!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm just now seeing this. Im so happy everything has come back negative. Hopefully the flush got rid of the irritant.
Maybe miss sensitive snout needs a neti pot!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi there  Laura told me about this, so I've hunted down your thread. Happy to hear it wasn't anything more serious, but boy that must have been worrying. 

Positive aspect (besides her being OK): I'll bet Shala can zone in on sounds from a mile away with the cone on. Ah, poor baby girl. This too shall pass. Continued happiness and health


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> oh no, the dreaded cone of shame. Poor girl. Tito won't wear one. Just plain won't. He stands in one place and refuses to move, sit, lie down, anything. Just stands and gives me the stink eye. We have to come up with other creative solutions for him!


 She had a bad half day with it. I watched her on my camera (which is broken right now and can't transmit audio). For hours, she wouldn't put her head down. I could see her nodding off with her head up, she was SO tired. She FINALLY realized it was okay to put her head down - but this was only after I saw her crying and distraught. Thank goodness I couldn't hear it. It was torture. I had my walker leave the cone off her when she left, and thank goodness, she was so tired by then she just slept the rest of the day. 

It's so weird. She had NO issues with the cone previously. She'd bang into walls and the stairs, she'd fit it over her bowl and eat - it was like nothing at all was on her. And now... she's more like Tee was - and like Tito. She did a lot of standing still and not moving, too. I wonder if they are so happy go lucky as puppies that nothing phases them, and it's only when they get older and think about it that it becomes a negative. Poor dogs. 



Jennifer1 said:


> I'm just now seeing this. Im so happy everything has come back negative. Hopefully the flush got rid of the irritant.
> Maybe miss sensitive snout needs a neti pot!


 It's so funny - I was telling my cousin on the weekend that she is a dog after my own heart - and his, too. Both of us have had sinus issues our whole lives, so she fits right in! But I really hope this is the end of it. I wouldn't wish sinus pain on anyone!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sometimes it would be so much easier if we could reason with them....if you just LEAVE THIS ALONE you won't have to wear the cone....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shala*

Praying for sweet Shala and you.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

You and Shala both had a sinus pain at the exact same time. #likemomlikedog 

So glad she is ok.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw poor Shala with the cone, they take a bit of getting used to dont they? When our old rottie had a cone she couldn't understand it, so ended up running around trying to scoop up her daughter Sadie IN the cone lol. Glad to hear that she's doing okay though.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad to read that Miss Shala has not had another nose bleed. I am sure her cone days are numbered - should not take long for the IV site to return to normal.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So glad to read Shala is doing much better. Hopefully she won't have too many more days with the cone. She's such a doll- love, love, love your girl.

Are you familiar with Vetericyn? I have a bottle I keep on hand, it works great. I don't normally talk about products I use, but Vetericyn is wonderful, it has been a god send for me for minor rashes, cuts, etc.

Here's a link to it-
Vetericyn One-step wound and skin care that works naturally with your animal's immune system


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

cgriffin said:


> I am glad to read that Miss Shala has not had another nose bleed. I am sure her cone days are numbered - should not take long for the IV site to return to normal.


 She is STILL licking it. Less, but I caught her last night again. I just can't put her back in the cone, though. 



CAROLINA MOM said:


> So glad to read Shala is doing much better. Hopefully she won't have too many more days with the cone. *She's such a doll- love, love, love your girl.
> *
> Are you familiar with Vetericyn? I have a bottle I keep on hand, it works great. I don't normally talk about products I use, but Vetericyn is wonderful, it has been a god send for me for minor rashes, cuts, etc.
> 
> ...


 Aw, thank you for that. 

Thanks for the tip about the Vetericyn. My vet suggested putting baby rash stuff on it - but I was afraid she'd just lick it off. Does anyone know if spraying bitter anti-chew stuff on it would make it sting? Someone suggested this, too, but I am worried about making it even more uncomfortable.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I wouldn't put Bitter Apple on it if it were me. I worry about it stinging or maybe irritating it.

When I've used the Vetericyn on my two for various things, they haven't licked the site at all. Usually within a day or two, I've seen a huge improvement in the cut, rash, etc. and it's usually healed within a couple of days.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I wouldn't put Bitter Apple on it if it were me. I worry about it stinging or maybe irritating it.
> 
> When I've used the Vetericyn on my two for various things, they haven't licked the site at all. Usually within a day or two, I've seen a huge improvement in the cut, rash, etc. and it's usually healed within a couple of days.


Do you get it from your vet?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

No, I think I ordered it off of Amazon, I've had it for a couple of years at least.

You may be able to find it at your Vet Clinic or even a large Pet Store Chain.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> No, I think I ordered it off of Amazon, I've had it for a couple of years at least.
> 
> You may be able to find it at your Vet Clinic or even a large Pet Store Chain.


 Thanks - I'm calling to see if my vet has it - or something like it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's available at the feed stores too.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I didn't see this post until today. What a scare for you and Shala. I'm glad the scan results were good and she is doing OK.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I have also heard good things about Vetericyn. My Ruby will not wear a cone either. She recently lost her dew claw. I couldn't keep a sock on, so I used tender tape because it is breathable. Maybe you could try that too.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I got a spray from my vet yesterday called Cothivet. It soothes and helps healing, while deterring licking. It smells very pine-ey. Poor Shala was trying to get away from the smell - she couldn't understand why it was following her. But later, I actually caught her licking it! I think she figured out it was on her, so the way to get rid of the smell was to get it off. Brave girl! It must taste horrible! But it HAS cut down on the licking, so I think it will help it heal.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shala*

Hoping Shala stops the licking soon!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Please give your sweet girl a scritch from us in her favorite spot. Continued healing


----------

